# Clarius



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Heres a pic of my clarius for the americans on here as i think there banned in some parts of the U.S.A (i could be wrong) he,s around 15in long


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice clarius

and I never knew these guys were illegal to own here. I just knew that it was illegal to keep one if you catch it.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i was almost forced on taking one cuz my lfs didnt want it but they gave it away so i was lucky. but they are cool.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i have two only around 4'' one normal one marbled they eat everything tho they were ment to be food for my p's but they currently have a 6''pacu and 4'' armoured shrip to eat.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking cfish.

And yes the walking catfish is illegal in California, just like everything else


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

SLANTED said:


> Great looking cfish.
> 
> And yes the walking catfish is illegal in California, just like everything else


damn i wanted to move to cali tehn i learned u cant have any cool fish tehre.....mayb ill hav to get into cichlids


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> Great looking cfish.
> 
> And yes the walking catfish is illegal in California, just like everything else


damn i wanted to move to cali tehn i learned u cant have any cool fish tehre.....mayb ill hav to get into cichlids
[/quote]
anything is possible :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet, he looks cool.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks cool!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Great looking cfish.
> 
> And yes the walking catfish is illegal in California, just like everything else


damn i wanted to move to cali tehn i learned u cant have any cool fish tehre.....mayb ill hav to get into cichlids
[/quote]
anything is possible :nod:
[/quote]
ya good point...ill get one of the members to let me get some fish from them


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

awsome, has some nice colours too.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice fish !!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice! Just fyi, I think Clarias are illegal in 48 or 49 states....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Clay said:


> Nice! Just fyi, I think Clarias are illegal in 48 or 49 states....


Yea, I read there pretty illegal in these here united states.

Nice fish nonetheless!


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> i have two only around 4'' one normal one marbled they eat everything tho they were ment to be food for my p's but they currently have a 6''pacu and 4'' armoured shrip to eat.


he DID end up food for my p !!!


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Thats gruesome, poor cat


----------

